# Newest member of the pack



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

My new american pit bull terrier dexter


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He is adorable! Congrats on the new puppy.


----------



## Sneakers13 (Jul 13, 2013)

He's precious... Congrats


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

OMG he is so freaking adorable  congrats


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

That is such a cute puppy!!! Gotta love puppies! Congratulations!


----------

